# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  روند تصفیه شرکت های تعاونی طبق قانون اداره تصفیه امور ورشکستگی

## nikregister

تصفیه عبارت است از خاتمه دادن به کارهای جاری شرکت، اجرای تعهدات و وصول مطالبات شرکت،انجام معاملات جدید.هر گاه برای اجرای تعهدات شرکت لازم باشد،نقد کردن دارایی شرکت،پرداخت بدهی های شرکت و تقسیم باقی مانده دارایی آن بین شرکاء

پس از آنکه شرکت منحل شود بلافاصله باید موضوع انحلال ثبت گردد و برابر قانون تجارت در مورد تصفیه آن اقدام شود . تصفیه شرکت ها ممکن است ناشی از بطلان شرکت یا انحلال شرکت باشد.

روند تصفیه شرکت های تعاونی طبق قانون اداره تصفیه امور ورشکستگی
رونوشت حکم ورشکستگی تعاونی به اداره تصفیه امور ورشکستگی فرستاده می شود. پس از وصول حکم به اداره تصفیه و انجام امور مقدماتی، پرونده به یکی از کارمندان قضایی و یا اداری اداره برای تصدی کار تصفیه ارجاع می شود. 
اقدامات تامینی :
1. اداره تصفیه صورتی از اموال تعاونی ورشکستگی تهیه می کند و اقدامات لازم ، از قبیل مهر و موم را برای حفظ اموال به عمل می آورد. اشیایی که متعلق به اشخاص ثالث باشد یا اشخاص ثالث نسبت به آن ها اظهار حقی کنند، با ذکر مراتب در صورت اموال قید می شود. لازم است کلیه اشیایی که در صورت آورده می شوند، ارزیابی گردند. اداره تصفیه مکلف است حقوق اشخاص ثالث را نسبت به اموال غیرمنقول تعاونی ورشکسته که مستند به اسناد رسمی است معلوم کرده، در صورت اموال قید کند. اگر مال غیرمنقول در اجاره باشد، باید نام و مشخصات مستاجر و مدت اجاره و مال الاجاره یا حق فسخ اجاره، در آن ذکر شود. منافع مال غیرمنقولی که در جریان ورشکستگی حاصل می شود نیز باید در صورت اموال نوشته شود. صورت اموال به آخرین مدیران تعاونی ارائه و از آن ها سئوال می شود که آن را صحیح و کامل می دانند یا خیر؛ پاسخ در صورت قید می شود و این اشخاص آن را امضا می کنند. 
2. اداره تصفیه اقدام به بستن و مهر و موم نمودن انبارها، مغازه ها ، کالاها و کارخانه های متعلق به تعاونی می کند؛ مگر اینکه بتواند تحت نظارت خود آن ها را اداره کند. اداره تصفیه به وسایل مقتضی به حفاظت پول نقد، برگ های بهادار ، مثل برات و سفته و چک و غیره، هر چیز قیمتی دیگر و دفاتر تجاری، اقدام می نماید و سایر اموال را تا وقتی که صورت آن ها برداشته نشده، مهر و موم می کند. مهر و موم، تا موقعی که اداره تصفیه آن را لازم بداند، باقی خواهد ماند. به علاوه اداره تصفیه اقدام به حفظ اشیایی که در خارج از محل تعاونی ورشکسته است، خواهد نمود. 
3. آخرین مدیران تعاونی مکلف اند اموال و دفاتر شرکت را به اداره تصفیه معرفی کنند و تحت اختیار آن قرار دهند وگرنه به مجازات سه تا شش ماه حبس محکوم خواهند شد. 
4. اداره تصفیه می تواند از اداره پست و تلگراف و گمرک بخواهد که در مدت تصفیه، کلیه برگ ها ، پاکت ها و بسته هایی را که به عنوان تعاونی ورشکسته فرستاده می شوند یا از طرف آن تعاونی فرستاده شده اند، برای آن اداره ارسال کند. آخرین مدیران تعاونی اجازه دارند در موقع باز کردن آن ها حضور داشته باشند. 
5. آخرین مدیران تعاونی مکلف اند در مدت تصفیه، خود را در اختیار اداره تصفیه قرار دهند ؛ مگر اینکه صریحاَ از این تکلیف معاف شده باشند. در صورت اقتضا، اداره تصفیه می تواند اقدام به جلب آن ها کند؛ یعنی چنانچه لازم شود قرار بازداشت آن ها را از دادگاه درخواست کند. رفع بازداشت به درخواست اداره تصفیه صورت گیرد. بازداشت شدگان می توانند از دادگاه صادر کننده قرار ، در هر ماه یک بار رفع بازداشت خود را درخواست کند. 
6. در موارد ذیل، دادگاه راساَ قرار بازداشت آخرین مدیران تعاونی ورشکسته را صادر می کند :
الف) در صورتی که مدیران تعاونی ورشکسته، ظرف سه روز از تاریخ وقفه ای که در تادیه بدهی یا سایر تعهدات نقدی تعاونی حادث شده است، موضوع را به دادگاه اظهار نکرده و دفاتر تجاری تعاونی و صورت حساب دارایی آن را که حاوی تعداد و تقویم کلیه اموال منقول و غیرمنقول، صورت کلیه بدهی ها و مطالبات و سود و زیانی تعاونی باشد، به دادگاه تسلیم نکرده باشند. 
ب) هر گاه معلوم شود که آخرین مدیران تعاونی با اقدامات خود می خواهند از اداره و تسویه شدن عمل ورشکستگی جلوگیری کنند.

ثبت علامت تجاری نیک

----------

